# Buthid's Picture Thread



## Buthid (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm new to this site obviously and thought with my first post.. I'd show some pics of my collection.

Heres a few, I'll try to take some more soon and add them 

Androctonus australis Adult Female:





































Parabuthus transvaalicus Sub adults(Some various pics of a couple of mine)..














































Mesobuthus gibbosus, One of my adult females..










Buthus occitanus, one of my adults..










Buthus occitanus 2-3I..










Babycurus jacksoni, Normal 2-3I..



















Enjoy


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow they are beautiful, love the little baby one on your hand I don't keep them myself but I love invertebrates


----------



## Buthid (Sep 6, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Wow they are beautiful, love the little baby one on your hand I don't keep them myself but I love invertebrates


Thanks, they are awesome.. everyone needs some inverts imo


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

They are gorgeous 

Are they DWA's?


----------



## Buthid (Sep 6, 2009)

Marcia said:


> They are gorgeous
> 
> Are they DWA's?


Thanks, all of these are Buthid's so you do require a licence to keep these


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

They are cool I didn't think scorpions made good pets. But they are cute


----------



## Buthid (Sep 6, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> They are cool I didn't think scorpions made good pets. But they are cute


They do tbh, easy to keep most species, take a minimal amount of effort to care for them etc. Awesome pets


----------



## Buthid (Sep 6, 2009)

New pics from today:

A.australis adult female..



















Mesobuthus gibbosus adult female:


----------



## C.l.familiaris (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice scorps, you have a very similar collection to me, I have Leiurus quinquestriatus, Buthus occitanus, Androctonus amoreuxi, Parabuthus transvaalicus. I'm more into my venomous snakes really, but keep a few scorps as well.


----------

